# Steinburg Questionnaire



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

http://strangerinthemirror.com/questionnaire.html

What are you scores?


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

37


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

51


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

53

Anla


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

53


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

70


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> 70


http://winnersplaygames.ytmnd.com


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

60


----------



## Jane (Aug 14, 2006)

27


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

65


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Some one's 100% DR/DP is some one else's 50% DR/DP.


----------



## eddie34 (Nov 27, 2007)

To quote John Milton Paradise lost.

NLP, Tests, monitoring of any description is a bad idea for us lot. Forgetting our lot and distracting ourselves from looking in the mirror should be our priority, not ultra introspection and constant monitoring. this is a fact.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

> Never
> Once or twice
> Sometimes
> Many times
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

The Steinberg Questionnaire was discussed in another thread sometime back, can't believe I found it. See below:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... ght=#80869

Note: it is better to take the ENTIRE set of tests in the book, and you must read her book to get the full benefit of her research. I know this is on her site, but see below in the discussion, or go to the link, there are faults in this and any other mental health questionnaire.

I'd say the MMPI is interesting, more accurate.
*D - 12/17/2007*
---------------------------------------------------
*FROM OLD THREAD*

*Ni Hi Li St. wrote:*
I used her questionnaire from her book "Stranger in the Mirror," and I found one very important difference. On the website, it completely omitted the level that included "moderate depersonalization," which I think was around 25-40 or something like that. Since I got something like a 32 on both questionnaires, the one on the website seems much more dramatic since "serious depersonalization" was now 25-72! I'd say that if you have a score somewhere in the range of 25-40, you should still take an official SCID-D, but don't freak out about it.

*Dreamer wrote:
Agreed. Also, you really can't take this test out of the context of the other tests in the book. There are questionnaires sp? rating all the Dissociative Disorders.

1. Dissociative Amnesia 
2. Dissociative Fugue 
3. Depersonalization Disorder (which includes derealization) 
4. DID Dissociative Identity Disorder (formerly MPD, multiple personality) 
5. Dissociative Disorder NOS (not otherwise specified)

All five of these tests include an interrelated/integrated spectrum. For instance dissociative individuals can have various levels of key "core dissociative symptoms" 
amnesia 
depersonalization 
derealization 
identity confusion 
identity alteration*

Obviously the most severe is considered DID, or MPD, which is poorly understood, and to this day many people don't believe exists, including many physicians. Sigh. So why should they find DP of any interest?

You have to look at the scales after taking all five tests. I clearly have severe Depersonalization. I don't recall my score, but it could have been 60. Note 14 is "normal" Many healthy people dissociate.

*I also have, and shrinks over the years would agree, but would have called it something else, a degree of identity confusion. I also have high derealization, on the severe end, but apparently not as high as the DP.

I don't have amnesia, or alteration, and am not DID. *

In two other discussions, it is important to acknowledge the limitations of these tests.

I digress, an example of a physical test in the doctor's office: 
[My blood pressure for instance is normally 110/70. It comes out virtually exactly that number no matter who uses a pressure cuff. A few times it has come out as 90/60. In those times the nurse asked me, "Do you feel dizzy or faint?" I had no clue what she was talking about, I felt fine.]

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9640

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9390

In both of these posts the scales were discussed ... the Cambridge and the Steinberg. They have problems. So does the MMPI, the Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory, but each has a story to tell. People also lie on these tests.

But the MMPI and other sophisticated tests ask the same question in a variety of ways. I used to score these when I worked for a shrink some years ago.

As noted, the Steinberg scale is very vague. I made a note of this for myself in another thread.

*egassem_lanimilbus wrote:*
If I had taken that test before I got DR/DR I would have scored dangerously high too, except now that I really FEEL these symptoms I can relate to what the questions are asking... imo those questions are BS for people who don't suffer from them.

Edit: LOL check what you get if you tick all the "only with drugs & aclohol" and then yes for all of the 3 last questions..

*Dreamer said:* 
Sadly, I agree with you egassem ... this is a problem really with all of the tests in a sense

*Looking over the test (and I've taken all of them in the book), I see how "healthy" friends of mine would answer the bulk of the questions as "yes". The following would be "oh, yeah, I feel that" 

1.	I have gone thru the motions of living while the real me was far away from what was happening to me.

4.	I feel that I can turn off or detach from my emotions.

5.	My behavior has felt out of control.

7.	I have gone thru the motions of working while I felt that my mind was somewhere else.

8.	I feel as if I am "spacey". [("Spacey" is such a vague word, and overused as a layperson term. It has so many different meanings.)]

10.	One part of me does things while an observing part talks to me about them. [A lot of healthy people say, "Oh yeah, I'm yakkin' to myself all the time as I go through the day. I even talk to my dog!"]

I'd say all of the above questions a healthy person might respond to with a "yes *

------------------------------------------------------------------ 
These questions, someone with DP can clearly ID with although some "healthy" people might even say they have "felt that sort of" except the desire to cut and a few other things.

2.	I have felt that I was living in a dream

6.	I have purposely hurt or cut myself so that I could feel pain or that I am real.

9.	I have had the feeling that I was a stranger to myself or have not recognized myself in the mirror.

11.	I have felt as if parts of my body were disconnected from the rest of my body.

12.	My whole body or parts of it have seemed unreal or foreign to me.	
15.	I have felt invisible.

*And key is are these socially and occupationally disabling, and as noted, or have these things occured under the influence of alcohol or rec drugs?

The tests are not very good -- the more I look at them, especially out of context. Steinberg's book is interesting as a whole however. It needs to be examined as a whole and the DP test in context of the other 4 tests.* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Best,
D
This test is imperfect. There is no perfect test for a psychiatric diagnosis save THIS type of assessment in combination with interaction with your therapist, full disclosure of all your symptoms, etc.

*As noted before, many people here self-diagnose. Not good for proper treatment, or an approach to getting better.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Bottom line:

I don't believe any of us -- maybe a few -- have pure Depersonalization Disorder. We have all sorts of stuff. I have a ton of problems and a menu of parts of various disorders. I'd say this is true of many mentally ill people.

So, no one test, or this board, or seeing a therapist, or a med, or any ONE thing is going to be the answer to diagnosing and treating this horrible sensation, this perceptual distortion created for various reasons in our brains.

I have had tests over the years from IQ to MMPI to writing out my family history (which is full of mental illness). When these tests came out -- I took them for research purposes -- the IoP Cambridge scale, and also another ... UCLA or someplace had an anxiety/dissociation test I took (as did many on the Board). 2 I wrote by hand and they took several days to complete.

David's NODID test was conducted through the internet using board members here -- 30 minutes.

*One must use many ways of diagnosis and treatment. There is no ONE answer*

Peace O' The Season,
D


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Crap, lol. Last comment.

Under my illness, I am an outgoing, social person. I used to act and sing, I had many friends, dates, etc.

But when I have been seriously DP, depressed, anxious I am almost another person. No one would know I am the outgoing person that I have been on and off all my life.

As has been mentioned, I write too much. I also talk too much. I can carry on a conversation with a lamp post.

I'm furious how this has taken away the spontenaeity sp? and joy that is who I am. I love the outdoors but the DR makes it awful. So if I answer a question, "I don't go out much" -- well, that's true because of the DP, but not who I am. I still force myself out, but Hell, I would have auditioned to be on Survivor w/out this crap.

I am Dreamer, not my illness, though over time I lose sight of that. Something to remember. You ARE who you ARE underneath ANY illness.

I can't find Steinberg's book, but TAKE ALL FIVE TESTS. LOOK AT THE SCALES. YOU WILL LEARN A LOT ABOUT HOW YOU REALLY FEEL, IT HELPS DESCRIBE IT TO A DOCTOR.

I have severe DR, severe DP, and a high level of identity confusion, but not terrible. I don't recall numbers.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

41


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> 41


LMAO, not at you Brad, just at the placement. :lol: :lol:


----------



## S13 (Dec 19, 2007)

46. I can function and work, but it is sometimes extremely difficult. I have to "act" like a normal person even though I am freaking out on the inside. It's very depressing. I wish I could be myself again, and yet I feel that this is now who I am.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> AllmindnoBrain said:
> 
> 
> > 41
> ...


Im confused, I didnt read dreamers comments above so im guessing it has something to do with that.

dreamer, do you know what being succinct is??? just teasing, but seriously come on, i want to read your stuff but its just too damn long sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> Pollyanna 3098 said:
> 
> 
> > AllmindnoBrain said:
> ...


*That comment is greatly appreciated. No one reads anymore, you don't have to read what I wrote. I have read Steinberg's book and this one questionnaire is flawed.*

My scores from the entire book, and you have to READ it to understand it:
Amnesia 11 mild
DP 46 severe
DR 37 severe
Identity Confusion 17 mild
Identity Alteration 13 mild
DID - don't have it

I was especially cautious with my answers, and they change sometimes from day to day. It also doesn't count the INTENSITY of a particular symptom at any given time.

*Again, don't read my long posts. This was a compliation of many discussions that have already been had on this topic. I wasn't the only one who enjoyed discussing this and posted more than a one word answer.*

I really don't give a hoot what y'all think of me anymore, and it's rather liberating. I had an epiphany the other day -- someone PMd me some good advice. I also don't come here to obsess and whine though this seems to be the assumption about me. I have had this for my whole life -- really 49 years. If you don't want my knowledge, ignore it. I have also improved, but live with this 24/7.

*What astounds me is I put great effort into my website over the years. But people will write me emails daily asking the very questions that are on the site -- a free site, not an ebook. If my complete book ever gets published, I'd gather 250 pages will be too long for anyone to read. I even include Coping Skills on my site, and people email -- "What is your DP/DR like? and "how do you cope?" and "why do you think you have this?"

Steinberg's book is 309 pages. Too long for many people here, and I have trouble concentrating on all reading, even "Oprah" magazine, lol. It is fascinating as a whole, misleading if only one page is taken from it.
*

Cheers,
*Read Steinberg's book, or this survey means nothing. I think one person answered 70. If they did, they cheated as a few questions count as zero or are "trick questions" and they'd be in a mental ward at the mo.*
D

*Too long? Don't read it. Don't read my posts.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Winner


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

59


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just can't focus on her long posts, *bangs head*... too hard for me. Although I wouldn't ask her to shorten them.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dreamer* said:


> I don't believe any of us -- maybe a few -- have pure Depersonalization Disorder. D


True...there are so many ways to dissociate from self, it's impossible that we all dissociate the same.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Apologies. I guess these things DO matter to me (meaning I'm concerned that one number will be an "answer" or something to someone, and I know that wasn't Roz's intent). I'm trying not to take things personally. What I should just do is post what I have to post and it is a given that not everyone is required to read it.

I appreciate the comments from Clover and Roz, but I don't want to come away as an expert in this as I'm not. It's just that, yes, all of these things taken out of context must be taken with a grain of salt.

I'm still working on how to be myself, express my opinion, without sounding arrogant or offensive. It happens on the internet. In the real world, I feel LESS likely to express my opinion ... for me, in many ways, my psychological issues are more destructive than my symptoms. Or they are equally limiting in one way or another. I keep working on myself. Actually had a good therapy session yesterday.

I do stand by what I wrote however. And yes, I write long posts, that is part of who I am. I'm always full of ideas and associations, etc.

Apologies,
D


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

I agree with just about everything you posted about the DR you and the real you.

And before this mess, I would have scored about 14 or so. Maybe.

In fact, I never considered that I would ever end up like this. I was very assertive, got what I needed, but not at the expense of others. If I had any problems it was that I was too determined and would fight about my sped students with admin.

I still try to live as if I am the same. But my mind is not the same, and even though I can fool lots of people, the Fun is gone...

And Christmas, which used to be so much Fun, is so empty now.

Anla


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dreamer* said:


> Apologies. I guess these things DO matter to me (meaning I'm concerned that one number will be an "answer" or something to someone, and I know that wasn't Roz's intent). I'm trying not to take things personally. What I should just do is post what I have to post and it is a given that not everyone is required to read it.
> 
> I appreciate the comments from Clover and Roz, but I don't want to come away as an expert in this as I'm not. It's just that, yes, all of these things taken out of context must be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...


No need to apologise, 
You aren't responsible for everyone who reads this board. This is the internet. People have minds of their own. Of course, many people reading this will have all kinds of misconceptions about what dissociation is and how to evaluate theirselves. Ignorance is the human condition! This is a learning process.
And that's ok.
R


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't apologize Dreamer 

it _would_ be so easy to score as 'severe' on this if you didn't have DP 

I think it's pretty common for people to read about something, that they may have experienced in a normal context, like they dissociated when they were very stressed or very sleep deprived, and say 'I've felt like that sometimes' and if you answer sometimes for everything on there and say it didn't affect your life in any way you still score a 42  I just checked.

If you say 'once or twice' for everything you get a 28 and it still tells you it's severe! 

(for example when I first told my mum about my DP/DR and showed her info on it she said 'that's normal, everyone is like that' :lol: but from talking to her about it more in-depth I know that she has experienced it maybe only in a mild form when under stress.)

I am going to ask some other people who don't have DP to take this and I will tell you what they get. Just because I'm curious 

aaah internet tests 
I need a little image with my score an what it says about me to put in my siggie ^^


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

[quote name="Layla (and I hear Eric Clapton whenever I see your name) said]it would be so easy to score as 'severe' on this if you didn't have DP[/quote]

Absolutely, this is the problem. And I see it was Darren who said he scored a 70 :? Darren, Darren, Darrren -- you should be hospitalized immediately, lol.

And a sentence like *"I've been going through the motions"* -- I've heard many healthy people say that. As I said *"I feel spacey"* is so vague it means nothing; antihistamines make people "spacey", etc.

This is why there are endless attempts to improve these tests, and yet those who devise them don't understand the distoritions we feel. And the words are so contaminated with common lay terms.

And I can't be more succint when supporting my statement. I could have said, "This test is stupid." But it isn't, not if taken in context of the entire BOOK by Steinberg.

Cheers,
Tired, tired, tired.
D 8)


----------



## m.m (Sep 8, 2007)

55


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

67


----------



## Emmanuella (Dec 19, 2007)

54


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

47


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

eddie34 said:


> To quote John Milton Paradise lost.
> 
> NLP, Tests, monitoring of any description is a bad idea for us lot. Forgetting our lot and distracting ourselves from looking in the mirror should be our priority, not ultra introspection and constant monitoring. this is a fact.


I suppose people should stop doing Cat scans and MRIs then. I mean if an objective measure of dissociation is not taken as valid in some sense of the word.

If you don't want to know how alienated you are and have to distract yourself from it, I pity you. This questionnaire is about self-alienation, and locating the psychic gaps.

Personally I want to experience myself and its useful to see the psychic holes/gaps. If I didn't I wouldn't be able to select activities to help me re-associate.

Take for instance, self-forgiveness. That's a re-association with lack. In order to self-forgive you need to know where you screw up. If you ignore it, that thing will grow until you eventually listen to it.

And so dissociation grows. I'm dissociated. It probably started at an early age. If I ignore that i am dissociated and go on believing I am experiencing myself, what reason will I have to re-associated with myself? I'd take second rate experience of myself in place of beingness.

If you can't accept there is alienation, then how can you find your way back. What are the objective measures here?

Karl Jung's psychic functions:

Sensation 
Intuition
Feeling
Thinking

Most of us are dissociated in all of these processes. Thinking is cognition in this context.

I'd like to add emotions to the list but I'd be really surprised if someone who was in their body, could experience sensations, feelings and intuition had no emotional life whatsoever.

Body and emotion are apparently interwoven to a strong degree. Its the moment you stop sensing your nerves that things start going amiss.

My two cents.

For the record, a Psychologist called Frederick perls developed a whole system of integration called Gestalt therapy. I haven't read his works but sensations and the Here and Now were important. He used sensing of the external environment to increase Here and Now- ness.

But what is interesting is that there are internal sensations and external sensations and the point is to be able to listen to BOTH at the same time.

Not one.

Go on and lose yourself in something. That is the very definition of dissociating from the self.

On the other hand, participate in something with self-awareness. That is what it is to take part and fundamentally, to exist to yourself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Roz said:


> On the other hand, participate in something with self-awareness. That is what it is to take part and fundamentally, to exist to yourself.


Amen. And this is Buddhist Mindfulness. Live in the present. I have not been able to connect with the present in so long. I don't want to forget how, or not find my way back.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

70. Hmm... Meh? :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is something else. I didn't check "I feel invisible" -- because NOW, say in the past few years I DON'T. I tried to answer as much as possible how I feel NOW. And I see improvements and I understand what these things mean as I HAVE DP/DR.

If I filled this out in my 30s, (when this didn't exist), I would have answered that question. And to be honest, in the back of my mind I fear it, but I don't allow myself to dwell on it. I have indeed felt like I was a molecule of thought. My body was nothing.

The intensity was unbearable. There seemed no escape as I couldn't move or speak. If that hadn't passed after a certain point, I would have gone into the hospital.

My symptoms CHANGE. They change in INTENSITY, when they happen. And I AM better than I was even a few years ago.

And I DO believe there are some people who feel their symptoms MORE intensely than others.

I know in the past there have been discussions where people DID give the questionnaire to healthy family members and they score "severe" -- some numbers higher than you would think.

But every tool that helps you find what is wrong, makes you get a better diagnosis IS important. But I still fear that this taken out of context of Stenberg's entire book and all of her tests, and her examples and discussions can be very misleading.

I have decided in 2008 I must give up coffee. I could answer more "yes" and more "frequently" and even "more intense" -- which isn't included, when I have coffee. Sometimes I can't grocery shop or drive as well :shock: when I've had too much of my deeeeelicious Starbucks.

I would answer the test differently if I were ill. My symptoms get worse when I am sick with a cold or flu, etc. PMS -- symptoms get worse. And I fear menopause. Hormones mess with this. I feel worse when I do intense aerobic exercise. I feel worse on some sunny days, more than on overcast days.

So on a day when I'm PMS and drinking too much coffee and under some stress, my score would be higher.

End of lecture. 8) 
I look forward to 2008 when I will keep a daily journal


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

69

..well I wasn't expecting _that_ high. o.o


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Just for giggles.... the people I asked scored a 27 and a 41, which is mild and severe respectively according to the test. 
neither suffers from DP or DR and in fact when asked in more depth didn't understand the symptoms 
Goes to show something.



Dreamer* said:


> So on a day when I'm PMS and drinking too much coffee and under some stress, my score would be higher.


 :lol: Quite. 
Good luck with the journal keeping Dreamer! 
It such a good idea but I never can keep one for more than a month.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

My whole point was that i enjoy reading your posts, they are helpful and very interesting at the least, but i just dont have the patience or time to sit and read them. Its just me being selfish is all. Ive realized over the past few months i dont read any posts that are longer than a few sentences, i guess this site no longer provides me with the hope and relief it did when i first discovered it, no fault of anybodies.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I was told " We recommend that you be evaluated by a professional " :shock: YA THINK!!!!


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

I love reading posts and feeling that I'm not alone. I love you guys. 
:lol:

Then again that may be the butterscotch snappes talking. But sstil..


----------

